# Saugeye Spring vs Fall



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

For me personally, this is the first year I’ve really gotten into Saugeye fishing. This spring was awesome. Early March- April the Saugeyes run shallow and were thick with numbers, talking shallow lake. But I’ve tried years before Fall fishing was been weird for me. I’m just curious what’s the Saugeyes behavior once temps start cooling and get into the early fall, fall, late fall, early winter stages. Do they come back shallow ( like spring ) again? What’s the main differences between Spring vs Fall Saugeyes besides the spawn? Just some basic tips and how to target them once the season comes.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Fall has been hit and miss for me over the years. My experience is it's either crazy good or pretty bad. A lot has to do with shad hatch and weather. If you see swarms of shad you can bet the Saugeye live with full bellies....this is good for spring, but tough on fall fishing. My advice is don't give up too early as I have had some really awesome Decembers. Last year December was my monster Saugeye Month, I Caught a lot of 18-23" fish and I caught a 5lb 11oz, 5lb, and a brute at 8lb 11oz along with several 3.5 to 4 pounders, all in December. All in 5-9 feet of water and mostly casting in the middle of the day. The year before I could count the fish I caught in the fall on my fingers....go figure? Just fish


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Start with September - crank baits on rip rap banks, minnows on bottom
October - December - lipless baits, blade baits, minnows on bottom
Night time - stick baits

A lot of good info on the rainy night jerk bait at top of page


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ristorap has it dead on. In addition I experimented with some bucktail 1/8 oz jigs I tied. There were times the bucktail out produced when others were slow. Light green top dressing with yellow main body and white belly tied with red thread and white or unpainted head. Gentle snap retrieve.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

For me, this past fall and spring were numbers in the spring but quality fall and winter. I mean a huge difference. But this was my first year of really targeting fall/ winter saugeye. Very addicting I must add!


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

in the fall i do great after dark trolling cranks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fall time is fun time!!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

From here on out, the nastiest, brutalist cold fronts will turn those fish on like wildfire. Not pre-front, post-front.

Rivers will be the first to turn on, then the shallow lakes, then the deep lakes. Expect it all to start here soon once we dip into the mid 40's (usually about the 3rd or 4th week of August).

Saugeye will be almost hyper-aggressive as the water cools, at least in the Rivers. I'll blaze crank baits clear through the middle of October, quickly pausing them and BAMN! 

September is the day-bite Month of the year.

About November I switch to Sticks, and start to slow things down.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I’ve got nothing to add since I never target saugeye but myself and one buddy caught 4 between us smallmouth fishing last weekend. I’ve caught them randomly on accident before but not bunched up like this. Both were in creeks


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

MIGHTY said:


> I’ve got nothing to add since I never target saugeye but myself and one buddy caught 4 between us smallmouth fishing last weekend. I’ve caught them randomly on accident before but not bunched up like this. Both were in creeks


glad to hear you fishing for more worthwhile adversaries


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Guess I should’ve worded it better. I was out wading a new stretch searching for Flathead holes and I had a pole with a lure attached. The smallies and saugeyes were just there to keep it interesting.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ahh huhh


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've caught my biggest saugeyes in October. The big fish will be in the shallowest of water and they are feeding machines.


----------

